# 10 pt mount back from the taxi



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 21, 2013)

My taxidermist got a little backed up and took a good bit longer than usual...2 years almost to the day but I'm very happy with it.  I use Mike Smalley in Lincolnton, Georgia.  Very good, very reasonable prices.

The deer broke his G3 before I killed him and I debated on whether or not to get it repaired.  Usually I wouldn't, but since it was likely his longest tine on that side and he broke it almost down to nothing, I decided to go ahead and do it, and I'm happy with the call.

Killed on 10/27/2011, Montgomery County


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful deer!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 21, 2013)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow - gorgeous buck!!


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice indeed!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice! I would've had it fixed, for the same reason you mentioned.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice deer!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice and tall.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 27, 2013)

Great buck and he sure makes a great addition to the wall.

Hoss


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 29, 2013)

beautiful deer!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 29, 2013)

Good looking mount Doc!


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 31, 2013)

fantastic buck


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2013)

Thats a beauty! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcoker (Nov 8, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> Wow - gorgeous buck!!



^^^^ x2


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice buck


----------

